# ألحان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

* 

ألحان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية

كل الألحان .. مفيش لحن ممكن تتخيلة مش موجود
والالحان تعليمية

معهد الدراسات القبطية

منقول

Part 1


http://www.mediafire.com/?i2u4dv9pscqdtx0



Part 2


http://www.mediafire.com/?ge9eepgagqt9tfs


Part 3


http://www.mediafire.com/?h7nbuqkn7sop03g


Part 4


http://www.mediafire.com/?3ubro5lyomxfr4t


Part 5


http://www.mediafire.com/?b3bsqu9zxu55sy6


Part 6


http://www.mediafire.com/?sbkuvlgq7okfsv5*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

*ختام العشية - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان القيامة







حجم الفبلم : 472 KB

صيغة الملف : MP3



http://www.4shared.com/file/VrGvT8_c/wwwRabElmagdcomRe-Uploaded_by_.html
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

*لحن تي ابستولي - البولس -
المعلم ابراهيم عياد -
ألحان الجمعة العظيمة







http://www.4shared.com/file/rdz8mNQQ/Ti-epistolee-_wwwRabelmagdcom.html*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

*لحن طاى شورى الحزاينى
للمعلم ابراهيم عياد







http://www.mediafire.com/?9fgji94781e30gi*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

*اسطوانة موسوعة الألحان الكنسية
للمعلم/ فرج عبد المسيح






شاملة الطقس السنوي ومردات الشماس داخل الهيكل الكبيرة والصغيرة والمناسبات والصيامات واسبوع الألام والألحان الدمج والطويلة وشاملة ايضا تسليم القداس الباسيلي قبطي والغريغوري عربي و الغريغوري قبطي للأباء الكهنة




شرح تنصيب الاسطوانة



يجب تحميل الأجزاء كلها لتشغيل البرنامج
(6 اجزاء ) كل جزء 100 ميجا بايت ماعدا الجزء السادس 53 ميجا بايت

خطوات التشغيل

1 - بعد تحميل الأجزاء الستة قم بفك الضغط

2-ضع أسطوانة فارغة واضغط دابل كليك علي ايمدج نيرو
الموجود بداخل الملف الناتج عن فك الضغط

3 - انتظر حتي يتم نسخ الأسطوانة

4 - ضع الأسطوانة بعد النسخ لتقوم بتثبيت البرنامج

5 - بعد تثبيت البرنامج اضغط 2 كليك علي الشورت كات اللى على الديسك توب

6 - ستجد موسوعة الألحان

التحميل


PART 1


http://www.mediafire.com/?zimgnx0z2g0


PART 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?mtjzzzzz2qn

PART 3

http://www.mediafire.com/?iqctgz0jenz

PART 4


http://www.mediafire.com/?jeyrtzdrtby


PART 5

http://www.mediafire.com/error.php?errno=320


PART 6


http://www.mediafire.com/?azujhmnyoiy

*​


----------



## ابن المزود (3 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا النهيسى

الرب يباااارك حياتك


----------

